# Uber Select is coming to Chicago. What happens to Uber black?



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Uber Black is getting a new competition in Chicago. Would u drive Uber select?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Simple. X is bad for BLACK. SELECT is even worse for BLACK. UBER would love to eliminate all the commercial cars (BLACK, SUV, UBERTAXI) Unfortunately, they need the commercial drivers in order to provide a small measure of legitimacy for their giant scam. UBER BLACK is now the smallest part of their business, and it's diminished more everyday.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 8, 2015)

I've applied to Uber Select and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> I've applied to Uber Select and am waiting to hear back.


good luck. hope they will accept you


----------

